
Show HN: Hacker News and Reddit comments everywhere - MelSchlemming
https://epiverse.co/
======
indit
Love this. Is it possible to add link submission to Reddit or HN? Especially
when we know that the link is not in them already.

~~~
MelSchlemming
Thanks :)

As in post comments/threads back to Reddit/HN? Possibly in the future. We were
originally all about our own comment system (which we've temporarily removed)
and we wanted to limit users to our ecosystem. But we've recently started
questioning a lot of our approach (we'd been hoping to apply for YC, but are
really struggling with traction), so we could very well do that.

Posting links to Reddit would be a little iffy in that users would need to
pick a subreddit. HN should be fine.

(We have a subreddit too in case you want updates:
[https://reddit.com/r/Epiverse/](https://reddit.com/r/Epiverse/))

